# The Good News Thread



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Posting this in the Health zone because I think we hear so much bad news everyday, a balance of good news is surely some help to our mental health. 

The idea is simple, post your good news stories here. It can be anything from seeing a kid help an old person cross the road to a loved one getting a new job. 

Ill start with the story of Haatchi, my neighbors dog, who on a walk with his owner stopped outside someones house and started going nuts barking and jumping up and down. Tim, my neighbor didn't really know what was going on because this was totally out of character for a normally very placid and quiet dog.

After trying to pull Haatchi away for a few minutes he decided to try and open the gate and look in. The house cant be seen from the road due to a high hedge and gate. He could only open the gate enough to see through a little but luckily could see an elderly woman unconscious on the ground. 

He rang an ambulance immediately and forced his way in. Long story short the lady had fallen and been knocked unconscious. Thanks to Haatchi someone found her and got her help. My neighbor is still amazed that Haatchi could sense the old lady as she was unconscious and making no noise and also out of sight. As well as all this Haatchi is a normal Labrador with no special training beyond the normal obedience commands.

Thankfully the lady is making a good recovery


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Maryville Nursing Home in Oregon, USA, were lovely enough to hire a special treat for their residents this Christmas. Instead of chipping in for some crackers, or baking some wonky mince pies, they went for something truly magical: a visit from the Christmas alpaca.

Napoleon is a therapy alpaca, who visits schools, hospitals, and nursing homes and brings JOY to everyone he meets. According to his Facebook page, he has an "independent, curious, and people-friendly nature", and loves carrots.

This Christmas, he was hired to pop along to, among other locations, Maryville Nursing Home, decked out in tinsel, baubles, and some reindeer antlers. Obviously, everyone loved him. Resulting in a series of ridiculously heart-warming photos and videos.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

My future brother in law making his sausage rolls for christmas this year.
For those who posted on the thread last year, and you are all diamonds as far as i am concerned, this will leave a big smile. For those who are new or who didn't see it, christmas eve last year he hit a wheelie bin full on riding his electric bike and to all intents and purposes, smashed his head in.
He was airlifted from Ware to Harlow hospital and then a high speed blue light run to Addenbrookes. Due to his lungs being bad, we came withing 7 minutes of losing him on the 27th of december last year and if it hadn't been for a team from Papworth, we would have done. After 6 weeks in Papworth he was back to Addeenbrookes again.
He is doing okay but has brain damage, this is a warning to everyone who rides a pushbike to wear a helmet guys and girls


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Culainn said:


> Maryville Nursing Home in Oregon, USA, were lovely enough to hire a special treat for their residents this Christmas. Instead of chipping in for some crackers, or baking some wonky mince pies, they went for something truly magical: a visit from the Christmas alpaca.
> 
> Napoleon is a therapy alpaca, who visits schools, hospitals, and nursing homes and brings JOY to everyone he meets. According to his Facebook page, he has an "independent, curious, and people-friendly nature", and loves carrots.
> 
> ...


Awesome, see the massive smile on that old guys face, truly heart warming.

I think this thread is a very good idea, the world and its media is obsessed with promoting the negative, when there is a lot more good out there than you realise, in fact there is more good than bad, you just need to look a bit harder.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Posted on Phantom pilots.

Nice story:-

http://www.phantompilots.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=32140


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Simple but really nice story taken from the BBC website.

"I was living in South Korea a few years back when I had to leave the country and return again, due to visa restrictions. My destination was the port town of Fukuoka, in Japan.

I had plenty of money in Korean currency which I intended to exchange into Japanese currency in order to get me through the evening. Little did I know, however, that it was a bank holiday in Japan and there was nowhere to change my money.

Continue reading the main story
“
Start Quote

Their kindness still shocks me and inspires me to help others whenever I can”

With no local money, I had little choice but to walk from the terminal towards town while trying to work out what to do. Some hours and a few closed banks later, I heard two young European chatting in French and, with nothing to lose, asked if either spoke any English. They were Belgian students and, after hearing my predicament, offered to postpone meeting their friends to take me around the city in search of a currency exchange.

They paid for my bus tickets and took me around several locations before finally finding me a hotel that would change my money.

I offered them their money back plus some extra for drinks on their night out. They refused and insisted that they wanted nothing for the tickets, adding that I should join them and their friends if I wanted to buy them a drink.

Hours later, after a fantastic night out, they ordered me a taxi and helped me get on my way. Their kindness still shocks me and inspires me to help others whenever I can."

Emyr, Cardiff


----------

